# New boat



## Byron Pretzel (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been lurking for a while and just entered to club. Take a look at my new (to me) G3 1652 VBW w/ 2 stroke Merc 60/40. 

One question, this boat will be stored outdoors...what do I need to do as the weather drops below freezing? I plan on running the boat regularly through the winter, but there will be times where it sits for a week and the lows at night will be below freezing. Any special precautions needed?


----------



## Jim (Dec 25, 2012)

Awesome boat man! Congrats! Lets see some on the water shots!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thats the exact motor im putting on my 1652, im putting the console further back and gas and batteries closer to the front to distribute weight. 
How well does that motor push her? Im a few months from finishing mine so i have no idea what to expect other than running skinny!


----------



## Byron Pretzel (Dec 29, 2012)

I just got my gps hooked up this afternoon. Feels fast, but I should be able to tell you actual speed tomorrow.


----------



## Byron Pretzel (Dec 30, 2012)

29 on the gps out on flat water. I was losing 1-2 mph when going head-on into the wind. Also, I need to adjust my transducer, its down too far and was throwing up a bunch of water. Maybe I'll go a bit faster once that is done.


----------



## Darkside (Dec 30, 2012)

There is not much that you have to do when Winterizing a Jet since there is no lower unit oil or seals to freeze.

At a minimum – Sta-bil Marine fuel additive should be used in the fuel tank and the engine run for at least 10 min. By letting the engine run, the entire fuel system will get the value of the stabilization. Fuel tank, lines, carbs and jets in your case (injectors in others). In general with all the corn fuel (ok ethanol) in our gasoline these days, using Sta-bil throughout the year (every other tank) isn’t a bad idea. 

If the boat is going to sit for a long term, say 6+ months, then I would fog the engine. In your case, all three carbs just to make sure it sits well. Change or thoroughly clean the spark plugs in the Spring or Summer when you get the boat out. 

Other steps: 

*Wrapping the Engine*: Field Mice are notorious for building nests and storing corn, seeds and other food in the jet pump or worse. Since the Exhaust in an outboard jet is exposed through the jet nozzle, mice can climb in and in some cases just build a nest, in other cases if the exhaust port is just right I have seen corn and sunflower seeds on top of the pistons. So wrapping the volute & nozzle with plastic or the entire outboard a small tarp is a great idea. 

*Cover the Boat*: Pull the Drain Plugs and cover the boat. Sun, Rain, Snow, Ice, Leaves, tree limbs and other weather related stuff will add wear to carpets, seats, floors and it is easy to prevent with a boat cover or 20x12 tarp. Cover and Tilt the Trailer so water runs out the back. 

Remove Seats, PFD's. Tackle, Electronics (Sonar Displays, Radio face-plates…) isn’t required but it can’t hurt. Storing seats and pfd’s in bins that can be placed in the basement, garage or shed.

Hope that helps. –Chris G.


----------



## Seth (Dec 30, 2012)

After you use the boat, make sure you tilt the motor up for a bit and then lower it. A lot of water will drain out of the motor and it won't freeze up on the inside. I'm not sure if letting that water sit in there and freeze would actually hurt anything or not. I've always been told to do this when using the boat during the winter months by other jet boaters so I just listened to them.


----------



## Darkside (Dec 31, 2012)

Seth, as you indicated, it isn't required for long term storage but is a good idea for short term storage (Let me explain).

*Long Term:* If you do this for Long Term Storage please note that you will add undue stress to the hydraulic cylinder that holds your Merc Jet up. I have seen them fail after a long winter and for those who do this, I suggest putting the lock on or using a block of wood (say a 2x4) and releasing the hydraulics. Most jet guys don't use transom savers, but that could be used as well. This eliminates the wear and stress on the cylinder and transom too I suppose. I do understand these little babies are super strong, but after seeing a few cylinders fail here in the Northeast, just a safe precaution. Also, most MFG’s will specifically state to store the outboard in the down position, whether for the transom, or the cylinder I am not sure. 

*Short Term:* Water left in the volute will freeze. But there is so much room that it will have ample room expand. But if you fish in the winter, the ice formed over night will eventually have to pass through the nozzle. It can’t do much damage but it sounds funny and I have seen it bend the steering tabs on the exhaust shroud (most don’t even know they exist). Again, never saw any damage but to prevent, raise and lower the outboard jet and 99% of the water will drain. I prefer to store mine in the “down” position.


----------



## Seth (Jan 1, 2013)

I've never seen anybody leave a jet tilted up. There's nothing to hang down like with a prop boat so I don't see the point of doing that. I was just talking about draining the water out of the motor right after pulling it from the water. My routine after loading the boat on the trailer is to secure the steering with with a strap so the motor stays straight, trim the motor up all the way, secure bow and transom straps, then trim the motor back down and head home.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Jan 1, 2013)

Seth said:


> I've never seen anybody leave a jet tilted up. There's nothing to hang down like with a prop boat so I don't see the point of doing that. I was just talking about draining the water out of the motor right after pulling it from the water. My routine after loading the boat on the trailer is to secure the steering with with a strap so the motor stays straight, trim the motor up all the way, secure bow and transom straps, then trim the motor back down and head home.




X2


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jan 1, 2013)

As Seth says and when I lower it I GREASE IT before heading home.


----------



## Darkside (Jan 1, 2013)

This topic was about winterizing correct?

Just sharing experience that storing it in the up position is not advised for long term (months) or short term (weeks) storage. 

Removing water from the Volute is neither required or necessary but I did it anyway.

As for tilting a jet for traveling I couldn't agree more. Yet there are those shops who use and support the idea of a transom saver for them.


----------



## Byron Pretzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Good info. Thanks all.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been drooling over a G3 1656 CCJ at with a jet at my local dealer for a few months now. Should have been born rich instead of an awesome fisherman....can't have it all, I guess.


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I've been drooling over a G3 1656 CCJ at with a jet at my local dealer for a few months now. Should have been born rich instead of an awesome fisherman....can't have it all, I guess.



:LOL2: :beer:


----------



## ramuh2121 (Jul 31, 2013)

Does anyone have any links to an obj transom saver? I have not been able to find any. Also, I need someting that can come out from my trailer past the foot-long splash plate (motor is mounted on a jack plate), then have some sort of bend in it to shoot up to the jet foot. I have a transom saver for my prop lower, but I can't use it because the splash plate is in the way. 

BTW, any comments on leaving the splash plate attached to the boat (bolted on) when switching to the prop. There seems to be enough clearance between the two.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 4, 2013)

Personally, I see NO reason to use a transom saver with my jet. In my opinion, the only reason to use a transom saver,is to take the stress off the transom when you tilt your PROP motor up to avoid dragging the ground when towing. Since the jet foot doesn't hang down below the bottom of the boat,there is no reason to travel with the engine tilted up. My engine stays in the down position all the time. I think using a transom saver on a jet is a waste of time and money. Just my thoughts.


----------



## ramuh2121 (Aug 5, 2013)

I would have to agree with you there. I was just curious to see if anyone knew of a OBJ transom saver because I've never seen one before.

I am looking for a transom saver for my prop lower that will clear the long splash plate. I'd prefer not to have to unmount it and plug the holes when swapping to the prop.


----------



## Seth (Aug 5, 2013)

the only thing you need for a jet is a bungee cord for the steering wheel so the motor doesn't flop back and forth while going around corners. A lot of people just let them twist back and forth while towing but I prefer to keep mine in a straight line.


----------



## ramuh2121 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yea, that's how I tow my jet too, down and bungeed. However, my bungee is to keep it from bouncing as much as that seemed to put a lot of stress on my transom corners. My steering cable is old and tight so the motor doesn't twist much.


----------

